# Nein-Reis's Exotic and european car builds



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

Instead of building a bunch of threads for each kit, I'll take a hint from the res tof you and start one on-going "garage thread". With my first model out of the way, I can start another. 

My Lamborghini Countache Lp500S is finished:









Now, whats next? 










Lets do the other cheaper Revell Kit, I'm still learning. this will be my second ever model kit.

So the Ferrari 458 Italia build begins.










I began by prepping the body, getting rid of flash marks, seams, sink holes, and deepening the panel lines.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

Then onto the engine.
Looks like I still have some clean-up work to do on the accessories and belts when looked at under a macro lens. 




























From online photos I found, looks like the 458 uses a titanium exhaust and headers. Titanium exhaust turns into blue/purple/red/yellow colors when welded or in high heat areas. I wanted to replicate that look.




























And thats it for now. Body is prepped for primer and engine work is well underway.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Great job Tyler, looks fantastic! Love the heat bluing on the exhaust.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, that looks pretty darn good - I like the coloring on the exhaust. The Revell Ferrari kits are typically pretty good looking once they are all together - this should be downright pretty!


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

scottnkat said:


> Hey, that looks pretty darn good - I like the coloring on the exhaust. The Revell Ferrari kits are typically pretty good looking once they are all together - this should be downright pretty!


So far this kit is MUCH better to put together than the Lamborghini was... much much much better quality. However still nothing compared to the two Tamiya kits I have sitting there... just comparing the parts in the sprus. Especially the Tamiya F60 F1 kit, that thing is incredibly nice... I'm holding off until I put together a lot of models before hitting that one. Dont want to ruin it.

But yes, this Revell Ferrari is a higher quality kit then my last one without a doubt.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

I was able to get quite a bit done over the weekend on this car, I'm really enjoying this kit.

Exhaust is on the engine:



















And all the suspension components are fisnished and ready for the chassis:


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

So chassis, suspension, engine/trans install work can begin:


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

Body is primed, and painted in Barcelona Red (no clear or gloss coat):



















Completed chassis:










Decals, clear coat, and gloss coat applied... in a few days I can start sanding the gloss coat to a mirror clean finish:


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

And I started on the interior, just finished the first coat of paint:










Thats it, going to be busy this week so we will see if I get to do more.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That is really looking sharp! I love that red you used for the body! I think I have this kit in my stash - if not, I may have to pick it up. You make it look fantastic


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

scottnkat said:


> That is really looking sharp! I love that red you used for the body! I think I have this kit in my stash - if not, I may have to pick it up. You make it look fantastic


Thanks Scott! This is a really fun kit, I've enjoyed it a lot so far. MUCH better than the lambo kit.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, interior is finished up and I'm happy with it. Red/black is rather eye catching in the red body.




























I wish I would have taken a better photo of the cool gauges before assembling it. Cant get enough light in it for a very good photo.




























You cant see it in the car, but none the less I really like that they included a headliner in this kit.










Intake manifold, throttle bodies, and airbox all finished up. This is really the only visible part of the engine once assembled.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

More assembly, getting windows in.










And ready for final assembly.










And she is finished. I'm very happy with this build, a super fun kit. Makes we wish I just had the couple extra grand to buy a 1:1 scale version.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

This car has a cool color and fun angles to shoot, sorry if I'm going over bored here with photos.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

More of the 458 Italia driving around the house.





































This kit was actually a christmas gift from my son this year, so here he is holding the final piece. He was very excited to see it finished.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Dang, that came out really very nice. I love that and I am gonna have to get me one of those kits. You did a fantastic job on it and I love the colors

BTW, I don't think you went overboard with the pics at all - that does look nice from pretty much any angle at all. I think the best pic is the one where your son is holding it, though. That's cool.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

These photos really made it look like the paint had a lot of orange peel in it, even though I sanded the crap out of every layer except the final clear. I did buff the final clear coat last night though and I pulled the rest out, it really is a very clean finish when not under a macro lens.


----------

